

Show HN: iPhone app to visually track daily habits - in CoffeeScript / Backbone - dmotz
http://chaincalapp.com/

======
brendanfarmer
Such a simple interface and design but provides a new take on solving a
classical problem, really cool app.

~~~
dmotz
Thanks, glad you're getting some value from it.

------
nixarn
What technology was used except backbone/coffeescript? Something like
PhoneGap?

~~~
dmotz
Yes, PhoneGap is used to tie it all together and to create a bridge to the
local notifications API in iOS.

I'd recommend it to anyone looking to bring their web oriented skills to
mobile apps.

I plan on porting this to Android soon since PhoneGap allows almost complete
code reuse (except for dealing with notification scheduling).

